# Photo scavenger hunt idea!



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok it's about that time, people are starting to ask about my anual halloween photo scavenger hunt this year...so if i want it to be even better then last years i need some help with ideas....i need goofy, silly, fun ideas...and it's a photo scavenger hunt (meaning they will b taking pics) Its a group of teenagers and adults so it can be as crazy as you would like it lol!?


----------



## Mirage2u (Aug 7, 2011)

I've done a few scavenger hunt/amazing race's before and incorporate photos as bonus points. The best photos are always one's that make the participates out of their comfort zones. Some I've listed are:
Spelling a word with their bodies
A traffic cone on their head
Pumping someone elses gas
Walking someones dog
I look for usual landmarks (like our flea market has a stuffed buffallo)

Not very Halloweenish but maybe it will inspire some ideas


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol i love the idea about pumping someone elses gas....I usually do halloweenish type things and add a few regular silly things as well so those r some good ideas!=)


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

hi! since i have never done one and would like to this year I have a question...

do they print out the pictures when they are done or do you scroll through on their camera????
thanks


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

last year we scrolled thru their camera but im thinking this year downloading everyones pics that they took that night onto my lap top and creating a slide show so everyone can see and enjoy them


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

When our crowd was younger they liked to run about in the night on a scavenger hunt but now that ages have crept up they are not so into it and would rather stay at the party. 
I love this idea and was thinking of sending it out as part of the invitation for them to do in advance as a way to build anticipation for the party and get some really goofy stuff we can all share and laugh about at the party....do you think people would participate?


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

if they r a fun and adventures crowd...then definatly....my crowd age is from 13 to 48 year olds and i seriously think half of the adults get more into it then the younger crowd lol...and maybe to get them more interested in it....give out lil prizes or trophys for the ones who participated and did all the tasks...and make it more interesting by having everyone do it in their costume.....


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

ok so i have been hunting around the internet to try and find some ideas and i have come up with 3 new ideas

a picture with a team member in a bath tub or shower (any major hardware store has one on display)

a pic with the entire team on a slide

entire team jumping in the air

but what im needing is more halloweenish or spooky ideas...maybe something that has to do with horror movies (alot of my guests r big horror movie fans) for example i do have take a pic of one of ur team members doing a crying scene from the blair witch project......but i need more ideas...HELP??=/


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

Get a pic with a scary pumpkin.
Get a pic where they are posed for a classic murder scene. 
Get a pic where someone is under the bed and someone on top of the bed scared of them
Get a pic of a scary set of stairs. (remind them of the exorcist) 
Get a pic of each member with someone else on the streets wearing the same costume
If it's during the day you could have them get a pic of them as window models for a store.
Get a pic with a police officer and look scared or make it look like they are asking for help
If there is a pool near by have a group of people get and and get a pic of them floating face down like they're dead...

Well, this is all I can think of right now.


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

these r great ideas!=)


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

Your welcome, glad I could help. I love fun scavenger hunts!


----------



## rick47 (Jun 19, 2009)

finding every letter in the alphabet using nature or buildings/objects (no signs or actual letters)


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmmm that could b interesting or have them spell out halloween...


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok for those who r thinking about having their own photo scavenger hunt themselves and would like ideas...i will put the list of tasks i have started....and feel free to chime in or give ideas as well cuz I'm looking for 20 to 30 tasks....

1.kiss a pumpkin =1pt
2 a dead end sign =1pt
3. take a pic with pumpkins as boobs or a guard for a P***s = 5pts
4.entire team on a slide= 5pts
5. posing in a bath tub or shower (fully clothed) =5pts
6. posing with a chain saw= 5pts
7. entire team jumping in mid air= 5pts
8. crying scene from blair witch project = 10 pts
9. at the entrance of a cemetery= 10pts
10.make a pile of leaves and jump in them =10pts
11. take a pic in a tent at Dics sporting goods=5pts
12. with the Yum! japan food sample guy =10pts
13.hiding underneath one of the matresses at the matress store and acting scared=20pts
14. have a stranger dress up in a costume (masks dont count) =50pts

let me know what u think so far?=)


----------

